
Show HN: Beam Is the Future of Playgrounds - yk123
https://joinbeam.com/
======
piceas
I tried their tabletop Sharks! game at a McDonalds a few years ago. It was fun
and worked reasonably well although the latency was bad enough that it made
the game hard to play a times.

Hopefully/likely the newer versions are more responsive but it's hard to tell
from the marketing videos.

I'm also a fan of AR Sandbox which feels a bit more interactive because it
involves tactile manipulation rather than just point/click/tap/jumping to
trigger events.

It would be neat if a bunch of foam blocks could be tracked to allow for
cooperative sorting and building games. E.g. an egg race game(or other
balanced object projected on foam block).

[https://arsandbox.ucdavis.edu/](https://arsandbox.ucdavis.edu/)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE1B7tdGCw0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CE1B7tdGCw0)

------
dang
You should add a comment to the thread giving the backstory of how you came to
work on this, and explaining what's different about it. That tends to seed
discussion in a good direction.

(I'm a moderator here and normally send this suggestion by email. You should
put an email address in your profile in case we can help in some other way.)

------
quickthrower2
Interesting I’ve seen something like this in a shopping centre. Kids love it.
Although they are kids and would get bored of it eventually especially if they
see it every day. Maybe preteens and teens could get hooked if the games are
really good. Could be great for adults too!

